# Brewers yeast the same as active dry yeast?



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I want to make my own media as I have seen several of you that have good recipes, but I am confused on these 2 ingredients. Is brewers yeast the same as active dry yeast? I bought some Fleischmann's active dry yeast instead of brewers yeast. Appreicate your comments. Colleen


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

nope not the same. Your cultures will not produce if you use only active dry yeast. Brewers yeast is a nutritional yeast. Almost any health food store will carry it. hope that helps


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Got it. It does help. Thank you!! I get some today!!!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I would highly recommend adding brewers yeast and it's true that any good health food place will have it. I don't think I'd go as far as to say your culture won't produce at all. 

You can get brewers yeast from a handful of DB sponsors as well. 

Shaw



ryan10517 said:


> nope not the same. Your cultures will not produce if you use only active dry yeast. Brewers yeast is a nutritional yeast. Almost any health food store will carry it. hope that helps


----------



## krhody (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't use any in my cultures and they are producing just fine. It may help them do better but they will certainly produce with active dry yeast alone.
.... In my very limited experience anyways.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are several threads that covered this well in the past. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/48425-yeast-media.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/33736-brewers-yeast-2.html


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ed said:


> There are several threads that covered this well in the past.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/48425-yeast-media.html
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/33736-brewers-yeast-2.html


Thank you Ed for those posts. I would have never found them in the search bar. Very informative. I had no idea I was not the only person that was confused. Now I get it. Even though I made a few cultures not using brewers yeast (I only had active yeast), they did work somewhat. Didn't produce as much as my "Josh's media", but they did produce. Knowing brewers yeast is the protein "backbone" of the media, I will indeed use it.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Nm I see....


----------

